# HAMRADIO ข้อมูลทางด้านเทคนิค > รวมเรื่องสายอากาศ >  มาสร้างสายอากาศ 2.4Ghz ด้วยกะป๋องเบียร์ กัน ง่ายมาก

## 27MHz.

รายละเอียดตาม youtube ครับ

www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxH0cYOmawE

----------

